

Facebook stole every contact and phone number in your phone - ChuckMcM
http://www.bgr.com/2011/08/12/facebook-stole-every-contact-and-phone-number-in-your-phone-heres-how-to-undo-the-damage/

======
ChuckMcM
I found this somewhat depressing. Basically another way for folks to track you
down.

